# Gatlinburg versus Pocanos



## Perl04A (Apr 24, 2006)

I am begining to plan my summer 2007 vacation. We are contemplating either the Gatlinburg, Tenn. area or the Pocanos. I will be travelling with my wife, an 18 and 14 year old. Inasmuch as I am not familiar with either area, I was wondering if anyone could provide the following information: 1. Which area would be better to visit, and why; 2. What are the better resorts in each area; and 3. What activities are there to do. Thanks. P.S. None of us like Country & Western Music, etc. (Does this rule out Gatlinburg?). Thanks.


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, I don't much care for the country and western music either, but that is not all that Gatlinburg is about, unless you go there specifically for that....and there ARE country and western shows, but we've never gone to any of them, in 10 years of visiting. Some of the family comedy shows ARE a lot of fun. Tons of other things to do, tho. There are amazing outlet malls, maybe more than anyplace we've ever been, in Pigeon Forge....so, my wife loves that...kids too, as they go to Gap, Old Navy, Aeropostale, Polo, etc., etc. Very upscale, too, especially at Five Oaks Outlet. From Brooks Bros to Talbots. Tons of craft shops and antique shops. Putt-Putt. There are go-cart tracks (lots of fun for the kids ---we always have to do that!) , horseback riding trails, bungee jumping (no thanks anymore), beautiful mountain roads with gorgeous vistas (like waterfalls, streams, etc.) , tons of good restaurants-----just many beautiful & quiet places to stay (like MountainLoft, which is a "Bluegreen resort" where we have often rented---they have 1, 2, & 3-BR's)---SEE the TUG review section for other resorts....there are several good ones. We ALWAYS go in mid-to-late October-----the foliage season, and nowadays we rent a 5-BR mountain cabin for 4-5 nights, instead of using a timeshare week. The log cabins are anywhere from a one-BR to a 12-BR. We usually get one of the many, many  brand new 5-BR's and let the 2 kids take friends. (They play music, stay up late, and play billiards----and laugh and laugh. ) A Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge website will list dozens of log cabin rental companies, and the choices are unbelievable-----most are brand new, with jacuzzis, satellite TV's in every room, a bigscreen, multiple fireplaces, porches/decks, grills, huge dining tables for family togetherness, outdoor/deck hottubs, pool tables and/or full gamerooms, etc., etc. One of my favorite companies is www.oakhavenresort.com.  Another is www.brotherscove.com. Both of these are top-notch, and the staff is very friendly. It's awesome to be in the mountains during the fantastic Fall foliage peak season, and one of our all-time favorite trips, which we will never miss.  Also, just go to Gatlinburg.com or PigeonForge.com and look at the activities (or accommodations). Gatlinburg and nearby Pigeon Forge (about a 10-minute drive) are just wonderful. PF has the best Christmas shop you've ever seen...it goes on & on & on forever. You could spend a day in there. ****Never been to Poconos, but thought since no one had answered at all, I'd at least address Gatlinburg. You won't be disappointed there, but I imagine the two destinations are very different. Perhaps the Poconos are much higher in altitude, but I'm not positive.  Good Luck, jme


----------



## KenK (Apr 25, 2006)

Most of the T/Ss I know about in the Poconos are standard...a few 5 star.Gold Crown, and some below standard.

I would think the areas might have much of the same.  I know Shawnees Resorts....and the units there even vary from standard to 5 star....but All (most) facilities are shared by all the different 'villages'.  This list is also similiar at the Fernwood units....which tuggeres also report as standard, (or a bit better).

Shawnee amemities:
Delaware River rafting, tubing swimming, fishing, boating (Shawnee is on the river), Golf (I think was Sam Sneeds first pro job here...ya, its an old course, Shawnee Playhouse (NYC Equity shows), {where Fred Waring used to broadcast his NBC shows from (when he owned the resort}, rec center, includes indoor pool, outdoor pools, large basketball court (official), game room(s), free shuttle between resort sections (unless FF stopped that...they just 'took over'), super large outdoor olympic pool at the Hotel section, as well as several tennis courts, vollyball kites, mini golf,bus  trips to NYC*, (60 miles), Atlantic City, and Philly (try to see the independance mall section), if into RRs, Steamtown National Park shows a fully operating rail road system in Reading (and so on.......

Shawnee is very spread out, over several miles, and was one of the first T/Ss in the US ( RCI # 1).  So....the original units are no longer used as T/Ss (too old), but those built a few years later still are...amd they may be showing their age.  The five stars Shawnee units are called SUMMIT, and are not too handicapped friendly, although one bathroom (of 3 full) appears to be set for handicapped.

I know there are many other T/Ss in the Pocono/Catskill area...I'm not too familiar with them.

Mertz Trailways Bus (1/2 mile from Shawnee) (THIS IS ON YOUR OWN) also has a NYC wednesday AM shoppers special to NYC.  It is a good day, because Wednesday is Matinee day at the over 40 B'Way theaters (and more off B'ways). I don't know when the Shawnee NYC tour leaves, or what it includes.

TKTS sells 1/2 price tix to same day shows that are not sold out for the next preformance...ie...a 2 PM Wed show will go on sale at 10 AM until show time. (No credit cards or checks).  (Hmmm...note I put a restaurant even before lodging info....geeesh!)

http://www.samsneads-pa.com/review2.htm  (On Shawnees site...near playhouse & general store.) Go to Shop Rite for better pricing...even better than wal mart.  

http://www.shawneevillage.com/Virtual.asp

Others will soon respond.


----------



## nra4usa (Apr 26, 2006)

Perl,

You have to go to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge at least one time in your life.   Gatlinburg is a small town with a main street that is absolutely packed with shops, attractions, restaurants, hotels and people and bumper-to-bumper cars going down the strip.  Next to Gatlinburg but definitely too far to walk from Gatlinburg is Pigeon Forge.  Pigeon Forge is quite different from Gatlinburg in that the heart of Pigeon Forge is a large multi-lane divided highway.  The restaurants, shops, strip malls, putt-putts, outlet malls, and hotels that line this multi-lane divided highway/street all have their own parking lots.  To get anywhere in Pigeon Forge you take a car.  To get around the Gatlinburg strip you walk.  Gatlinburg is a small mountain town with a small-town main street packed with people and bumper-to-bumper cars and Pigeon Forge is a surbaban city also with a ton of traffic on thge multi-lane divided street. There are many time shares in the Gatlinburg & pigeon Forge area.  Most of the time shares are not on or even near the Gatlinburg and pigeon Forge "strips" but rather secluded away off side roads. However there are a couple time shares that are on or very near the Gatlinburg strip such as Gatlinburg Town Square and Crown Park Resort.  Mountain Loft is off the main road (321) that becomes the Gatlinburg strip but is a few miles away from the strip and is secluded.  You cannot walk from Mountain Loft to the Gatlinburg strip due to the distance.  The same goes for the time shares in Pigeon Forge because in Pigeon Forge everything is a get-in-the-car and drive deal.    Gatlinburg literally butts up to the The Great Smoky Mountains National Park (GSMNP).  We mainly hung around Gatlinburg with side trips into the the GSMNP.  We would drive to a restaurant in Gatlinbug about 4 PM or earlier  and park in one of the side street lots.  Because you ate at the restaurant you get a parking voucher from the restaurant.  After we ate we would simply leave the restaurant (and our car in the parking lot) and walk the short distance up the side street to the Gatlinburg strip and then spend several hours walking the strip.  The Mountains/park is beautiful - make sure you check it out. There is enough to keep your family busy there for a week.  We went tubing down a river that runs through the GSMNP one day and that was great fun.  We also hiked to a couple of the waterfalls in the GSMNP.  Wear your bathing suit so you can stand under the waterfall to cool off becasue if it is summer you will be hot -  half of the hike to any waterfall is up hill! Carry bottled water for any hikes in the GSMNP!  A revolver or industrial strength pepper spray in your back pack for the rare encounter with an upset bear would not be a bad idea either.  Massive factory outlet malls in Pigeon Forge for shoppers.  Dollywood is there too. It's hot and humid there in the summer.   I recommend a side trip to Tuckaleechee Caverns in the nearby Townsend, TN.  Awesome caverns and it nice and cool underground when 90 degrees outside.   LOTS OF PEOPLE AND TRAFFIC but without these Gatlinburg would not be Gatlinburg.  Lisa P,  thanks for reminding me about the Gatlinburg trolley. If bringing teenages make sure you bring a pair of decent GMRS walkie-talkies or a cell phone so you can contact them when they go explore the strip on their own.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 27, 2006)

What about Asheville and Gatlinburg for a tweek?

Thanks for the info as we have never been to Gatlinburg either but want to combine this with a trip to Asheville NC which is nearby to see the Biltmore Estate. Heard Asheville was a nice place to visit.


----------



## geekette (Apr 27, 2006)

Asheville is beautiful and we thoroughly enjoyed Biltmore.  I've long thought that Asheville would be a good place to retire to.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 27, 2006)

We've been to both several times and for us, TN wins.  It's simply more... more.

Both have natural beauty, sports and fun outdoors year-round.  In the summer, when you plan to go, there are pools at every resort; at least one water park in the region; horseback riding and golf in the area; rivers nearby for tubing/swimming; waterfall hikes and lovely mountain scenery.  TN's is far more striking with the Smoky Mountain National Park right there and its 6,000 ft mountains as well as whitewater river rafting and Dollywood theme park with coasters, rides, shows and live craftsmen.  I also don't know of a comparable PA offering to Cades Cove in TN, where you may drive or bike and wander thru 100+ year old settler's buildings, spotting black bear, deer and other wildlife so readily.

Both eastern PA and eastern TN have a variety of local restaurants and shopping.  PA includes Amish possibilities within driving distance - very nice.  But TN's options are much more extensive within a relatively smaller region:  huge outlet malls; exceptional regional crafts; numerous, varied entertainment shows (country, gospel, 50's, comedy, impersonations, dinner shows, murder mystery, acrobats, special effects, etc.); many museums; a large aquarium and a lot of amusements that most kids love.

The summer is much hotter in Gatlinburg though you can cool off by driving up a couple thousand feet into the mountains.    The Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge traffic is much worse than in the Poconos though we know the back ways to avoid it - ask your resort in advance.  The fall foliage is comparable but the TN mountains are more dramatic and seem to allow for a longer season (more varied altitude).  The springtime comes earlier in TN and the winters are less harsh, IMHO, so skiing is more likely available in PA.

Our younger teens (at the time), liked the Poconos a lot but they didn't think it was "special" - just a very nice, fun place to spend a family vacation.  Everything is rather spread out so we did most things together (one car).

OTOH, our older teens enjoy several visits a year to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge - with family and with their friends.  A week is not nearly enough for all there is to see and do there.  With your kids ages, consider looking for a TN resort with easy access to the trolley system.  We stay at the Fairfield in Sevierville.  It has a trolley stop at the resort.  When some want to shop or visit a water park while others are going for the go-cars and bungee-jumping, the trolley affords us a cheap way to split up and regroup later.

Of course, if one of these destinations is much easier for you to travel there, that would influence my choice a lot too.  HTH!!!


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 27, 2006)

Pcgirl54, in Gatlinburg, you'll find billboards that boast just a 90 minute drive to the Biltmore Estate.  Don't believe it!!!  We live about 20 minutes south of the Biltmore Estate in NC.  Plan on 30-90 minutes to reach I-40 from Gatlinburg (especially on Fri/Sat/Sun or when schools are out), then another 90 minutes on I-40 to reach exit 50 (Biltmore Estate) in NC.  Total time one-way: 2-3 hours.  Add 30 minutes driving if you want to visit the Grove Park Inn (great idea!) or stay there.

Besides the historic Grove Park Inn and Spa and their excellent restaurants, other fun things in this area include shopping in the restored (Art Deco) Grove Park Arcade area downtown, in Biltmore Village or at the Folk Arts Center on the Blue Ridge Parkway.  Going south on the Blue Ridge Parkway for 30 minutes would bring you to the Mount Pisgah area and many pretty tunnels and scenic vistas.   Instead, going north from Asheville on the BRP past the Folk Arts Center for 1.5 hours would bring you to Grandfather Mountain (mile high walkbridge), Mt. Mitchell (highest point east of Miss. River), Linville Falls (gorgeous!) and Linville Caverns.  This is a nice, winding, scenic drive - give it a long, full day to enjoy it.  A complete visit to the Biltmore Estate can also take up a day with the audiotape tour, gardens/greenhouse, lunch and winery tour - start well before 10 am when most of the tour buses arrive.

IMHO, a week in Gatlinburg, followed by 3-4 nights in Asheville would make a _wonderful_ vacation!


----------



## DianneL (Apr 28, 2006)

You have already received a lot of info on the two locations.  We own at Tree Tops in Gatlinburg.  It is a great resort, but it is not within walking distance of the Gatlinburg shopping area.  However, it is nestled in a treed area, next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park and has a small stream running through it.  It is very restful and relaxing.  Just passing this along for your info.


----------



## KenK (Apr 30, 2006)

Not much mention of the Cherokee Tribe and their exhibits?  (In the NC area).

I'm just wondering if it hasn't been that interesting as other places.  (I  was just reading more on Williamsburg as a favorite esp for historical (aside from the parks, Norfolk and Virginia Beach areas).

But the Cherokee stuff might not be as interesting as we found many years ago. (Maybe they stopped the  NA exhibits?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Lisa for the added info.I have wanted to visit Asheville for a few years.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 30, 2006)

KenK, we enjoy the Cherokee area - especially the "living museum" stuff.  Having been a couple times, I just didn't think of it, not to mention that we're not into gambling.  They've expanded their resort, though, for anyone interested.  It's between Gatlinburg and Asheville, with a few options for the route to get there.

There are plenty of other interesting and pleasant places to visit in the western NC region:  Blowing Rock, Sapphire Valley, Lake Fontana, Lake Lure/Chimney Rock, Beech Mtn., Maggie Valley... and many more that others would probably choose as a vacation destination in themselves but that I'm probably leaving out, of course.


----------



## jme (May 2, 2006)

The Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area is wonderful, and like I mentioned before, we go every Fall during the "leaf season"(3rd week of Oct.). My wife and kids would kill me if we didn't. BUT, we also go to Asheville, N.C. very, very often, and this point I didn't previously mention. It's not a timeshare trip, but a stay at the historic Grove Park Inn, and we usually go for Thanksgiving ...wife, myself, and 2 kids.  (We leave town to GET AWAY from family! Can anyone identify?) The Thanksgiving feast there in the Grand Ballroom is awesome. (live music---violin, bass, piano,& flute/oboe & sometimes just harp). Not booking this trip would also result in a quick death for me! (I think we have visited GPI for 8-10 consecutive years.) Booking early is a must. The Christmas decorations are wonderful. Also have a golf course. GPI is absolutely amazing, ****>>>>>> and if there's ANYONE out there who has never been to the Biltmore House, I'll simply say that it may be the most fun day of your life....seeing perhaps one of America's, and perhaps the world's, finest castles. It is truly a must-see! Those who've been can attest! We've been to six of the Travel Channel's TOP TEN best castles in the UK (actually on TV this past week), and it hangs in there with the best of them, even surpassing some. That includes Windsor Castle, Warwick, Edinburgh, Tower of London, Stirling, & Leeds. Matter of fact, we always go BACK to the Biltmore House every other year at least, if not almost every year, because they're opening up newly restored rooms constantly. The estate, gardens, and house are awesome... Check out www.biltmore.com. As for Grove Park Inn, check out www.groveparkinn.com.  The $30,000,000 spa was completed about 4-5 yrs ago, and is in itself amazing, being an underground grotto-type spa, in the stone-stacked style of the old hotel. The hotel is not at all glitzy, but very informal and almost "country-feeling", as it has rocking chairs on the veranda and around the Great Hall fireplace (six-foot logs !), and the restaurants are great. It has the ONLY 4-diamond restaurant in all of North Carolina, called Horizons....but our favorite is the Blue Ridge. If you don't stay there at GPI, at least visit it in addition to the Biltmore House. Ashevile downtown is very progressive, and has many cultural things going on at all times. And the great restaurants there--- and the small cafes are delightful. Also, take a drive to Black Mountain...about 40 minutes, i think, to walk around and see the wonderful craft, antique, and artsy shops. A couple of very good restaurants for lunchtime, too. It's very fun half-day. Can't wait for that GPI trip again! Best, Marty (jme):whoopie:


----------



## Perl04A (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. Anybody know specifically about Gatinburg Town Square (amenities, distance from activities, etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2006)

I can only answer the part about distance. It sits basically right downtown, so it will be convenient to all the things in Gatlinburg. It would be a bit of a walk to the opposite end of town where the aquarium is, but certainly doable. 

It would be a short drive to the National Park. It's also not a great distance to Pigeon Forge and Dollywood, but traffic would be bad in peak season.

Sheila


----------



## kjlknox (May 8, 2006)

*Gatlinburg Town Square*

Gatlinburg Town Square has an indoor pool and a small outdoor pool and hottub. There is a small fitness room with 2 treadmills and a few free weights. They have picnic areas with grills (i believe they are gas) scattered around. There is a basketball hoop and I believe some playground equipment. There isn't alot of space because it is located in downtown Gatlinburg where space comes at at premium price. There will be construction going on next door as a new timeshare is being built.
The unit amenities will depend on whether you are in Phase I or II. Both have full kitchens. Phase I is 2 bedroom with a king size bed and 2 twin beds. The master bath is very large with a small jacuzzi tub. Laundry facilities are available but not in the unit. Phase II has a washer/dryer in the unit. It has 2 jacuzzis located in each of the bedrooms. The second bedroom is a studio that can be locked out and has a small refrigerator and microwave. I has a queen bed and sleeper sofa. 
Location is the best feature. You can park and either walk or take the trolley to almost anywhere. This is nice especially on the weekend when traffic is really slow.
Hope this helps. 
Kathy


----------



## Perl04A (May 21, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in my follow-up. Getting back to Gatlinburg Town Square, if there any downside to being in the middle of things, eg. noise, congestion, lack of privacy, etc? Does the convenience of being centrally located outweigh the relative peace and tranquility of going to an outlying resort? Someone mentioned that another timeshare is being constructed nearby. Would that be a problem, or detract from the stay?


----------



## Lisa P (May 21, 2006)

The main disadvantage would be if you wanted to visit Pigeon Forge's attractions, shows and shopping frequently throughout the week.  The traffic is terrible.  Walking into Gatlinburg is great and GTS is close to the Smoky Mtns Nat'l Park, so it's nice to stay there if you plan to spend more time in town or up in the Park.  

IOW, stay closer to wherever you anticipate spending the most time.

GTS is set back a block or so from the strip - shouldn't be too noisy in the evenings or at night.  Don't know about the neighboring construction.  Don't know about the comparison in room size and resort amenities.  We do prefer the appeal of greenery at the more distant resorts but visiting the Park from GTS is so easy that it's kind of a trade-off, I guess (if you want to be in Gatlinburg a lot too).


----------



## sfwilshire (May 22, 2006)

Perl04A said:
			
		

> Does the convenience of being centrally located outweigh the relative peace and tranquility of going to an outlying resort?



It wouldn't for me, but YMMV.

Sheila


----------



## Perl04A (May 23, 2006)

Lisa P, I have never been to either Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge. What are the relative pro's and con's of each? When you visit, which area do you stay more, and why?


----------



## Lisa P (May 23, 2006)

Gatlinburg - walkable strip of downtown shops, museums, Aquarium, a couple of restaurants, located at the entrance to the GSMNP (Great Smoky Mountains Nat'l Park).  The main "Parkway" road has only 4 lanes for slow car traffic.  Most of the appeal is how close together everything is, so park the car and just walk around town - tons of pedestrians.

Pigeon Forge - sprawling, wide strip that goes on for miles w/hotels, shows & dinner shows, tourist attractions (Dollywood, mini-golf, go-carts, water parks, etc.), outlet malls, restaurants, shops.  The main "Parkway" road here has 6-9 lanes of traffic, depending on the section you're in.

The Parkway connecting Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge passes through a couple miles of wooded National Forest w/o sidewalks or stores - there's also a "bypass" from midway into these woods that takes you to the far side of Gatlinburg and the entrance to the GSMNP.

So one must either drive or take the "trolley" shuttle to get between the two towns and the entire region can have bumper-to-bumper traffic w/stoplights, from the GSMNP through Pigeon Forge and up into another town, Sevierville, where many people get on/off I-40.  Due to the heavy traffic in summer, leaf season and Christmas season, it makes sense to stay nearer _wherever_ you expect to spend the most time, to minimize your driving time.  And get a decent roadmap from the resort or a Visitor's Center so you can use the back roads and avoid the Parkway altogether where possible.

For us, a halfday to a day spent in Gatlinburg is fun.  A halfday or two spent up in the GSMNP is nice too, perhaps including a side visit to Cades Cove one morning.  But we live with the mountains all around us so for most of our vacation week, we enjoy the attractions, shows, restaurants and outlets in Pigeon Forge.  We are also very partial to our comfy resort and it's amenities, just over the line in Sevierville, set back from the Parkway at least a half mile.  With our preferences, a stay at the Fairfield means fun resort activities w/spacious, appealing rooms and relatively little traffic to reach the "action" that our teens enjoy so much on vacation.

But many people do prefer it the other way, with more time in quaint, kitschy, walkable Gatlinburg and the GSMNP and less time at Pigeon Forge's sprawling "strip" of neon, shows and outlet malls.  They may prefer the ease of walking around town, from their resort.

Still others want to soak in the natural beauty at one of the resorts on a golf course or overlooking the mountains and streams.  So decide based on your family's vacation style, not mine.


----------



## DianeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Since we are looking for 2 nights in July (and no timeshares really available for that) does anyone know of any clean decent hotels in the Pigeon Forge/Severiville area? I am kinda looking for a name brand and not super expensive either haha


----------

